# Obamacare is not so affordable....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/topstori ... id=DELLDHP



> Obamacare is actually not so affordable -- unless you're broke
> 
> It's time for the Affordable Care Act to join a long list of oxymorons. Why? Because rather like "military intelligence," "cat proof," "government organization," and "simple calculus," the law better known as Obamacare turns out to be an inherent contradiction. For a sizeable part of the population, anyway.
> 
> ...


Wasn't this one of the things I stated before...... The government, congress, president wanted to make a law that effected 100% of the population but only would help 10% of the population.

Chickens are starting to come home to roost. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What I find funny about this article is that the author is trying to put blame on the insurance industry....

Here is something that people don't want to believe..... insurance companies can't raise rates unless they are passed or okayed by the state government. Insurance companies need to show why the rate increase is needed with facts and data. The only thing that they don't need to prove is inflation. The sad fact is we as a nation are unhealthy, getting older, getting more dependent on pills, and would rather blame others for our own poor choices.

I mean why not eat that 20 oz T Bone with butter mushrooms on top and a blue cheese sauce. Then have garlic, mashed, cheese filled loaded potato..... but before that we had a trio of appetizers that were all deep fried. Then on the way home lets get some ice cream. WOW that all sounds good.. HAHA. But you get my idea.

Now I am not sticking up for the rate increases at all because they suck! But there is a reason for it and backed by data and facts.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My step sister who is a liberals liberal was complaining that her health insrunace was going up, and she thought it would go down with Obama Care. She honestly thinks that the reason her health insurance is going up is "because people aren't giving ACA a fairly shake." uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the simple math behind it all....

An insurance pool (company) has 1000 clients. In a year they have $100,000 in expenses. So they have to charge $100 per person to make ends meet.... 1,000 Clients x $100 (premium) = $100,000. Now add one person into that pool with pre-existing conditions. So now you have 1001 clients. Now that client with the pre-existing conditions (diabeitic) has about $25,000 a year in expenses. So the pool has $125,000 in expense and 1001 clients. What is the premium now??? $124. 87 per person. That is about a 25% increase.

Again I think the allowing of people with pre-existing conditions into insurance pools was a good thing. But I am showing you how just 1 person into an insurance pool can make that big of a difference. So people who thought insurance would go down don't grasp how insurance works. Then like I have mentioned..... People getting wage increases (hospital workers), increase in cost of medicine and surgery, etc..... What does that do to the annual expenses for insurance companies... goes up... how do they pay for it....increase in premiums. Again.... IT IS THAT SIMPLE!!!


----------

